# RPG Game Find is now worldwide



## GameFind (Sep 14, 2009)

I am proud to announce the RPG Group Finder site to find game groups to join in your local area. It’s totally free. 

We help connect players with new or existing role-playing game groups in your local area. We are worldwide! No matter what country you are in, you can search and post a game to find others in your area.

http://www.rpggamefind.com/

This site focuses on all types of role-playing (RPG) games, rpg/fantasy card games, RPG board games, LARP, and miniature games!

If you have an existing RPG game group or starting a new role-playing game and need players, just submit a game listing in your local area.

Reasons you might want use RPG Game Find

1. *Free of charge* 
2. Easy to post your game
3. Easy to find games by postal code or browsing. We are worldwide now!
4. No signup or registration required
5. Game postings are no more than 3 months old so you always get current games
6. Post as many ads as you want
7. Site includes Role-play games, board games, miniatures, and fantasy card games.
8. New Games looking for players are being added daily
9. We actively market and spread the word about the site
10. We work with local gaming groups, game shops, publishers, conventions and other related websites to promote the gaming community

Check it out and enjoy!


----------

